# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH and Deca

## hunkofaman

I am going to start my first cycle of HGH (Nutropin), 6iu's per day with 500mg of Deca per week. I am wodering if anyone can tell me if this is a good combo, what else I should be taking with it (druing and post cycle). 

I look forward to the replies!

Thanks

----------


## inky-e

First of all wecome!Second,your question would be best posted in the steroid q n a section.Good luck

----------


## plzr8

agreed this belongs in steroid forum...

but is this your first cycle? deca only is not advised, you should at least run a HRT dose of test along with it

----------


## hunkofaman

Thanks for the prompt reply.

I have done a couple of cycles in the past. Last one was over 3 years ago and I dont remember exactly but I believe it was Deca with Sustanon , I was also given some oral stuff and Nolvadex and Clomid post cycle. It worked really well.
Recently I was told to use GH and Deca since I have been having issues with one of my shoulders and it may help with the repair. I am afraid of losing sex drive or having low test levels with Deca alone (based on my research).
My questions is: Now that I have invested in the GH and Deca, what do else do you guys recommend I should take. I am not sure I understand what HRT dose of test means??

PS I did my first shot of Nutrupin today (3iu) and I will do another 3iu later today.

----------


## plzr8

no problem..

well as far as the HGH goes, how much of it do you have? ideally would run it for 1-2 months prior then through cycle and 1-2 months after cycle...so that could add up to at least 5 months of HGH, that should be the minimum really as its effects take time. so first make sure you have the right amount of hgh available to do this...

HRT is hormone replacement therapy, but i should have specifically said TRT (testosterone replacement therapy). if you run deca alone, you will more than likely face low testosterone related effects such as loss of libido/sex drive. to fix this, you can take a dose of test weekly ranging from about 150-500mg depending on your goals. 150mg will be enough to counteract any low test problems, the 500mg is a much larger dose obviously and will add to putting on weight & muscle....

make sure you do a serious amount of research before you being this cycle. you should most likely run an AI during cycle (arimidex or letro?) and run a proper pct consisting of perhaps nolvadex and clomid.

do some research and come up with a proposed cycle including the PCT and post it for critique...

also, starting hgh at 6iu is a pretty heavy dose and you may experience some sides such as joint discomfort and bad lethargy. if this happens, lower your dose and grdually work your way up over a couple weeks...

good luck

----------


## hunkofaman

You're the best!!

I have 5 months supply of HGH. So there I am covered. My deca will last me for 10 weeks. What test do you recommend if I were to choose one at 150mg per week?
Als, at wht stage of the cycle should I start the PCT and with what and what dose?

I realy appreciate the help bud.

----------


## PT

i would run a 10 week cycle of deca along with 12 weeks of test. as for the hgh i would start that at 4ius a day then increase by 1iu every week if you want but 5ius should be enough for you. as for length, 3-6 month should be the min. for a hgh cycle. for pct i usually run 4 weeks of 20mgs of nolva and 1mg armidex

----------


## 1pete

> I am going to start my first cycle of HGH (Nutropin), 6iu's per day with 500mg of Deca per week. I am wodering if anyone can tell me if this is a good combo, what else I should be taking with it (druing and post cycle). 
> 
> I look forward to the replies!
> 
> Thanks



Hey,

Check out this link http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199789

It says to run deca @ 400-600 mgs for at least 12-16 weeks to see any results. Of course it states to run an equal amount of test two weeks past the last shot of deca. I ran 400 mgs of deca for 12 weeks and 600 mgs of test e for 14 weeks, however, i'm also on trt or was now i've added in hgh so i guess i'm on hrt. Anyway I stopped the deca for 2 months and ran a cruising dose of test throughout it. Had my blood tests and test level was at 1100 cholesterol up 20 points also. I came completely off the test for a month and did nova and clomid for the month. My doctor told I don't need to run a pct since i'm going to be on hrt for life. Anyway I flipped the deca and test and going to run 600mgs of deca and 300 mgs of test and of course the hgh. Deceided to run more deca from a post I read on this site. I started the hgh at 1 iu 5/2 and for the first 3 days felt tired as hell. By the 5th day that wore off and on day 6 I bumped it up to 1.25 iu and a few of my fingers are sore. I'm going to run the hgh at 1.25 until day 11 then bump it up to 1.5 ius. My doc wanted me to start with 2 ius but I'm going to be on it for a while and want to gradually build it up. Besides at the 1 iu i was seeing sides so I must be sensitive to hgh which is a good thing. On the 600 test and deca 400 i gained 10lbs and lost 4 waist sizes and limited my calories to around 2500 daily. And with the cruising dose I've maintained my gains so far haven't lost any weight or strength.

----------


## plzr8

> You're the best!!
> 
> I have 5 months supply of HGH. So there I am covered. My deca will last me for 10 weeks. What test do you recommend if I were to choose one at 150mg per week?
> Als, at wht stage of the cycle should I start the PCT and with what and what dose?
> 
> I realy appreciate the help bud.


if you are running the deca for 10 weeks, i'de run the test for 11 weeks. 150mg is fine, and a TRT dose like i previously mentioned. and if your asking about the brand of the test, any human pharmaceutical grade will do. they are generally dosed at 250mg for the test enanthate .

PCT in this case could be started week 13...so 2 weeks after you finish the deca, and 1 week after you finish the test

as for what to take for PCT, thats more of a personal decision you make after trial & error. hit up the PCT forum and ready some threads/stickies. an option could be a clomid & nolvadex combo, nolvadex & aromasin , perhaps you wish to include HCG . anthony robert's has a stickie with a solid PCT protocol. depends on what you have available to you too...

IMO, you can probably keep it simple with this cycle and run something along the lines of...

week 13-15 clomid 100mg ED
week 13-15 nolvadex 40mg ED
week 15-17 clomid 50mg ED
week 15-17 nolvadex 20mg ED

but PCT is very important, so read up on that section of the forum and see what you wanna do...

good luck

----------

